# Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

Hallo

Habe mir jetzt günstig für ca 40€ einen AMD X2 4200+ für meinen Sockel 939 geholt.

Meine Frage jetzt.

Zu was für einer Graka kann ich greifen damit das System 100% läuft und zu 100% zu nutzen ist?

Mein aktuelles System

AMD Athlon X2 4200+ Sockel 939
2 GB Ram
ASUSA8N-SLI Mainboard
Geforce 7800 GTX und 500 Watt Netzteil.

Habe die ganze Zeit die ATI 3850 und die 3870 im Auge! Würden die beide gut passen und auch zu 100% ausgenutzt mit dem System?

Hätte halt gerne eine Graka die gut mehr Leistung bringt wie meine aktuelle.
Evtl vll auch eine 8800 GT oder so? Was meint ihr? Habt ihr Vorschläge?

Danke

PS: Spiele in 1024x768 (17 Zoll) im Moment Age of Conan.

Danke


----------



## MSIX38 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

Nimm die HD3870

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19915&agid=717


----------



## SESOFRED (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Habe mir jetzt günstig für ca 40€ einen AMD X2 4200+ für meinen Sockel 939 geholt.
> 
> ...



Hi

sind alle 3 OK für dein PC 
8800gt gibs unter 100 Euro
zu den ATI Karten kann ich nicht viel sagen.
Habe selber 2 GTs und bin sehr zufrieden bis 19 zoll Monitor 
in allen Spielen die ich besitze Sehr gut sogar mit einer 8800gt zb. COD4,UT3
Two Worlds,Schwarze Auge HGL usw.
Wenn die Karte leise und kühl sein soll nimm ne 8800 gt Golden sampel.
ca 125 Euro.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				MSIX38 am 12.08.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm die HD3870
> 
> http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19915&agid=717




Und die wird mit dem System auch 100% ausgenutzt? Sorry ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus damit   

Weil viele sagen auch das die und die Graka nicht zu dem CPU passt und die Karte dadurch ausgebremmst wird deswegen frag ich.

Also egal ob jetzt ne 8800 GT oder 3870 oder 3850 die werden alle 3 100% auch genutzt durch das System?

Hab ich durch solch eine Graka wesentlich mehr Leistung zu der jetzigen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455862
hab ich grad im anderen thread gesehn für 99€ ist es ein super angebot

das kann man so nicht sagen bei den meisten spielen limitiert die graka zuerst außer spiele wie world in conflict das braucht auch rechenleistung 
aber für 99€ eine gts ist echt super da ist das P/l verhältnis zu anderen karten in der prewiklasse viel besser


----------



## knexi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455862
> hab ich grad im anderen thread gesehn für 99€ ist es ein super angebot
> 
> das kann man so nicht sagen bei den meisten spielen limitiert die graka zuerst außer spiele wie world in conflict die braucht auch rechenleistung aber für 99€ eine gts ist echt super da ist das P/l verhältnis zu anderen karten in der prewiklasse schlechter





Bei der 8800 GTS limitiert der Prozessor komplett und die Grafikkarte schläft ein


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die wird mit dem System auch 100% ausgenutzt? Sorry ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus damit



Wenn du damit meinst das die CPU die Grafikkarte zu 100% ausnutzt - dann nein!

Eine schnellere CPU (etwa ein E7200 oder höher etc..) würde viel mehr aus der Karte rausholen.

Ich bin von einem E6300 mit Standardtakt (schneller als ein X2 4200) auf einen E2200 mit 3,2GHz übertaktet umgestiegen und die Leistung der Karte ist durchschnittlich um 25-30% erhöht worden - vor allem bei den Minimum FPS ist z.B bei Crysis eine Steigerung um 100% zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				knexi am 12.08.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber warum sollte man fürs gleiche geld eine langsamere graka kaufen denn die 8800gt und 3870 kosten im schnitt auch 100€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> knexi am 12.08.2008 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollte eine 8800 GTS langsamer sein als eine 8800 GT


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				knexi am 12.08.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Genau das meine ich, viele sagen das bei bestimmten Karten der CPU nicht mehr mit macht.

Deswegen meine frage, bis zur was einer Graka kann ich ohne bedenken gehen das sie auch zu 100% läuft und die nicht vom CPU ausgebremst wird? Ist eine 8800 GT in Ordnung? oder könnt ich auch zu der 3850 oder 3870 greifen? Obwohl ich nicht sicher bin ob NVidia vll besser wäre wegen meinem Nvidia Board? Hätte halt gern ne Karte wo mann den Unterschide merkt zu meiner jetzigen falls es was gibt.

Danke


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen meine frage, bis zur was einer Graka kann ich ohne bedenken gehen das sie auch zu 100% läuft und die nicht vom CPU ausgebremst wird? Ist eine 8800 GT in Ordnung? oder könnt ich auch zu der 3850 oder 3870 greifen? Obwohl ich nicht sicher bin ob NVidia vll besser wäre wegen meinem Nvidia Board? Hätte halt gern ne Karte wo mann den Unterschide merkt zu meiner jetzigen falls es was gibt.
> 
> Danke



Natürlich wirst du eine immens Leistungssteigerung durch eine 3870 oder 8800 GT spüren - aber mit einer schnelleren CPU wäre noch mehr Performance drinnen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 12.08.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hasst du falsch verstanden 

aber warum sollte man fürs gleiche geld eine langsamere graka kaufen *denn* die 8800gt und 3870 kosten im schnitt auch 100€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 12.08.2008 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh - so machts auch Sinn


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 12.08.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Das ist klar, das bei einer schnelleren CPU auch mehr Performance drinnen ist. Also würdet ihr sagen das eine 8800 GT, 3850 oder 3870 für dieses System gut ist?
Macht das eigentlich was da ich ja ein NVidia Board habe wenn ich ne ATI Karte hole?

Danke


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

nö ob nvidia oder intel ist egal spielt nur bei crissfire und sli ne rolle

aber nochmal bevor du dir eine 8800gt oder 3870 für 100€ kaufst würde ich die 8800gts für 99€ nehmen 
denn warum ne langsamere karte fürs gleiche geld nehmen


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nö ob nvidia oder intel ist egal spielt nur bei crissfire und sli ne rolle
> 
> aber nochmal bevor du dir eine 8800gt oder 3870 für 100€ kaufst würde ich die 8800gts für 99€ nehmen
> denn warum ne langsamere karte fürs gleiche geld nehmen






Ja aber was habe ich davon wenn die am Schluss langsamer ist wie die GT oder die 3850 oder 3870 da Sie vom CPU so sehr gebremmst wird? Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter??

Die 3850 würd ich schon für ca 60€ bei ebay bekommen und die 8800 gt für ca 80-90€. 

Also was würdet ihr meinen welche Graka zu 100% zu meinem System passt und 100% auch ausgenutzt wird ohne das meine CPU diese bremmst und eine die sich auch lohnt und schneller wie meine 7800 GTX ist.

Danke


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn eine cpu bremst bremst sie alle karten gleich also ist am schluss nicht die eine schneller oder langsamer


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> atp-ct am 12.08.2008 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also denkst du das alle 3 Karten die ich jetzt hier erwähnt habe von meinem CPU alle gebremst werden?


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oder besser gesagt...was gibts den für eine Graka wo ihr sagt die ist schneller wie meine wo drinnen ist und passt auch zu meinem System?
Gibts da was?


----------



## MSIX38 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder besser gesagt...was gibts den für eine Graka wo ihr sagt die ist schneller wie meine wo drinnen ist und passt auch zu meinem System?
> Gibts da was?



In den falle würde ich einfach mal sagen, wenn du eine starke gpu betreiben willst, solltest du Dir mal vielleicht gedanken über eine neue CPU machen.


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				MSIX38 am 12.08.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> atp-ct am 12.08.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aber genau das wollte ich noch nicht machen, weil ich mir erst in ca 1 Jahr einen Konplett neuen hoen möchte...aber hätte gerne jetzt noch eine günstige gute Graka für mein aktuelles System...kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

hasst du eventuell vor demnächst aufzurüsten? oder willst noch paar jahre weiter so zocken?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> MSIX38 am 12.08.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na sag das doch gleich dann nimm die 3850 die langt


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> atp-ct am 12.08.2008 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und die passt dann gut zu meinem System? Oder wird diese dann auch ausgebremst? hat die viel mehr Leistung wie meine aktuelle 7800gtx


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

ja die hat sicher mehr leistung und einen leistungssprung müsstest du normalerweiße schon haben aber so richtig abschätzen kann ich das auch nicht wie stark deine cpu wo ausbremmst


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ja die hat sicher mehr leistung und einen leistungssprung müsstest du normalerweiße schon haben aber so richtig abschätzen kann ich das auch nicht wie stark deine cpu wo ausbremmst




Als Beispiel, mal diese hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/XPERT-ATI-Radeon-HD-3850-HDMI-DDR3-NEU_W0QQitemZ160271671919QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160271671919&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Ist die gut genug...macht das einen großen Unterschied 256 oder 512 von der Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

für deine auflösung sollte es reichen


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> für deine auflösung sollte es reichen




Wie ist das eigentlich wegen dem PCI Express® 2.0? Müsste ich dann irgend wie ein Update für mein Board machen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

nö das funzt so


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> nö das funzt so





Gibts eigentlich irgend wo eine Liste wo mann sieht was und wieviel schneller eine Grakas ist wie die 7800 gtx?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier ist ein test aber mit der agp version und einer  X1950pro und einer 6800ultra
aber die x1950pro ist schon halb so schnell 
und deine 7800gtx wird auch nochmal langsamer sein als die x1950pro
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,637758/Test/Benchmark/AGP-Special_Sapphire_Radeon_HD_3850_AGP_im_PCGH-Test/?page=2
aber direkt eine liste wirst schwer finden da die 3850 zu neu ist


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> atp-ct am 12.08.2008 21:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also hab mal jetzt im Computer Base Forum so gefragt und die meinten ich kann mir ruhig die 8800 GTS 512 MB holen von der 99€ Aktion da es mit dem ausbremsen mit dem CPU nicht so Schlimm wäre.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

ach gott den anderen glaubste wenn ich es sag nicht


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ach gott den anderen glaubste wenn ich es sag nicht



Hat nix zu heißen das ich dir nicht glaube, aber weiß nicht was ich noch glauben soll weil jeder etwas anderes sagt....ich weiß ja auch nicht.

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei einem AMD 64 3500+ aus, kann mann den ohne Risiko etwas übertakten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne iss klar   

zum übertakten gehen wird sicher was aber da mussst die temps anschauen und wenn du den standartkühler drauf hasst wird da nicht viel gehen da müstest du nen anderen draufstzen


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> atp-ct am 12.08.2008 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wenn ich jetzt die 8800 GTS nehmen würde, dürfte mein 500 Watt Netzteil reichen? ja oder? ich denke wenn ich jetzt die 8800 GTS nehme anstatt die 3850 dürften auch falls sie gebremst wird trotzdem auf der Leistung der 3850 sein oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 23:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenns ein markennetzteil ist z.b. von bequiet langt die sogar vürn quadcore und ner 280gtx   aber selbst bei einem noname sollte es reichen

wie gesagt wenn die cpu bremst dann bremst sie alle grakas aufs gleiche niveau ab also wird die 8800gts genauso schnell oder langsam, je nachdem wie man es sieht, sein


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> atp-ct am 12.08.2008 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja ist bequiet 500 Watt   

Ja deswegen falls ich mir jetzt die 3850 holen sollte denke ich wird die wenn es so ist genauso gleich runtergebremst wie die 8800 GTS denke ich...wenns so ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

schau das ist ganz einfach du hasst 100% rechenleistung der cpu so wenn die cpu jetzt für das betriebssystem,hintergrundprogramme,spielgeschehen berechnen und so 80% ihrer rechenleistung braucht hatt sie max 20% wo sie mit der graka arbeiten kann 
und dann ist es egal ob 7800gtx oder 280gtx am pci-e hängen die bekommen alle die gleiche menge geschickt 
der einzige unterschied der 7800gtx wirds schon heiß weils so viel ist wärend die 280gtx sich nicht überlegt in den 2d modus zu wechseln um strom zu sparen weils ihr so langweilig ist

das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich alles bissl übertrieben und leicht dargestellt aber ich denke so ists am besten zu verstehen


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> schau das ist ganz einfach du hasst 100% rechenleistung der cpu so wenn die cpu jetzt für das betriebssystem,hintergrundprogramme,spielgeschehen berechnen und so 80% ihrer rechenleistung braucht hatt sie max 20% wo sie mit der graka arbeiten kann
> und dann ist es egal ob 7800gtx oder 280gtx am pci-e hängen die bekommen alle die gleiche menge geschickt
> der einzige unterschied der 7800gtx wirds schon heiß weils so viel ist wärend die 280gtx sich nicht überlegt in den 2d modus zu wechseln um strom zu sparen weils ihr so langweilig ist
> 
> das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich alles bissl übertrieben und leicht dargestellt aber ich denke so ists am besten zu verstehen




???? ähh versteh ich jetzt nicht.
Denkste ich sollte mir die 8800 GTS holen


----------



## atp-ct (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 12.08.2008 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also ich habe jetzt diese 3 Karten im Auge.
Sagt mir einfach was das richtige für mein System wäre und vor allem das sie auch besser wie meine derzeite 7800 gtx ist und dann nehme ich die

1

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_PCIe/Zotac/GF9600GT/245633/?articleId=245633&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=NVIDIA

2

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_ATI_PCIe/Gainward/HD3850/278695/?articleId=278695&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=ATI

oder eben die 8800 GTS für 99€ 512 MB


----------



## Frendor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

Also ich habe jetzt diese 3 Karten im Auge.
Sagt mir einfach was das richtige für mein System wäre und vor allem das sie auch besser wie meine derzeite 7800 gtx ist und dann nehme ich die

1

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_PCIe/Zotac/GF9600GT/245633/?articleId=245633&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=NVIDIA

2

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_ATI_PCIe/Gainward/HD3850/278695/?articleId=278695&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=ATI

oder eben die 8800 GTS für 99€ 512 MB [/quote]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Schau dir einfach mal diese Seite an dann siehst du wie die leistung deiner Karte zu den anderen steht.

http://gamezone.de/benchmarks.asp?sys=1&randid=13823954
(einfach bei Grafikchip auf direkten Vergleich gehen und dann deine Karten eingeben)


----------



## atp-ct (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Frendor am 13.08.2008 02:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe jetzt diese 3 Karten im Auge.
> Sagt mir einfach was das richtige für mein System wäre und vor allem das sie auch besser wie meine derzeite 7800 gtx ist und dann nehme ich die
> 
> 1
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Schau dir einfach mal diese Seite an dann siehst du wie die leistung deiner Karte zu den anderen steht.

http://gamezone.de/benchmarks.asp?sys=1&randid=13823954
(einfach bei Grafikchip auf direkten Vergleich gehen und dann deine Karten eingeben) [/quote]


Ist diese hier zu Empfehlen 

http://www.perloxx.de/index.php?page=detail&artikelnr=35107&ref=froogle


----------



## atp-ct (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 13.08.2008 02:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Frendor am 13.08.2008 02:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist diese hier zu Empfehlen 

http://www.perloxx.de/index.php?page=detail&artikelnr=35107&ref=froogle [/quote]


Hab mir jetzt die 8800 GTS einfach mal bestellt....werde heute mal Benchmark drüber laufen lassen und mach mal Vergleich wenn ich sie in 1-2 Tagen habe.


----------



## atp-ct (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

So da ich mir ja jetzt die 8800 GTS bestellt habe, folgendes.

Meine Frage jetzt.

Wenn ich jetzt auf AM2 noch umsteigen möchte, was für ein Board und CPU AMD oder Intel könnt ihr Empfehlen was auch gut zum zocken geignet ist?

Kann ich meine Ram Speicher noch weiter nutzen?

Sind Kingston Hyper X 2 GB PC 3200 400 Mhz?

Gibts Boards wo mann den Speicher noch nutzen kann?

Werde Morgen meine Benchmarkergebnisse mal poste, da es bestimmt viel interessiert wie diese läuft mit dem System.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

der preis wäre eventuell mal interessant

und zum ram den kannst nicht mehr nehmen und boards wo die drauf laufen sind absoluter mißt und nicht zu empfehlen auserdem bekommt man schon 2gb ddr2 800mhz ram für bissl über 30€


----------



## atp-ct (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 13.08.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> der preis wäre eventuell mal interessant
> 
> und zum ram den kannst nicht mehr nehmen und boards wo die drauf laufen sind absoluter mißt und nicht zu empfehlen auserdem bekommt man schon 2gb ddr2 800mhz ram für bissl über 30€






Also wollte höchsten 200€ ausgeben.
Mit dem Bequit Netzteil weiß ich auch nicht ob das die passenden Anschlüsse hat...500 Watt denke ich reichen aber wie gesagt die Anschlüsse müsste ich auch erst mal schauen.


----------



## atp-ct (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 13.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 13.08.2008 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So hier mein Ergebniss...ziemlich Arm

3767 Punkte beim 3D Mark 06 Standardeinstellungen.
Ist glaube iss ne Version vom Okt.07

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
2 GB Ram
ASUSA8N-SLI Mainboard
Geforce 7800 GTX und 500 Watt Netzteil.

Wenn ich die 8800 GTS dann bekomme mach ich nochmal einen.

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen was für ein Board für AM2 oder evtl falls ich Intel holen sollte was anderes halt.

Denke bei Ram und CPU kann mann immer mal schauen was es so gibt.....bräuchte nur einen guten Tipp was für ein AM2 Board und was für ein Board für Intel Core Duo für ca 100€


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

Hier mal meine vorschlage der erste liegt zwar bissl über deinem preislimit aber den prozi kannst du ohne probs mit dem kühler über 3ghz takten

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Tray 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	85,46 € 		85,46 € 	[Artikel entfernen]

Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L, Intel P45, ATX, DDR2, PCI-Express
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	78,40 € 		78,40 € 	[Artikel entfernen]

2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Gold GX XTC Dual Channel, CL5
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	31,93 € 		31,93 € 	[Artikel entfernen]

Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 Heatpipe Cooler - Red Scorpion Edition
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	31,06 € 		31,06 € 	[Artikel entfernen]

Summe: 226,85 €

damit kannst du momentan alle neuen spiele in sehr guter auflösung spielen

wenn du trotzdem in einem jahr noch aufrüsten willst z.b. aufn quad wäre der prozi ne wahl für ca50€ und den bekommst normalerweiße auch auf 3ghz getaktet

Intel Pentium Dualcore E2200 "Box", LGA775
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	56,98 € 		56,98 € 	[Artikel entfernen]

Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 Heatpipe Cooler - Red Scorpion Edition
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	31,06 € 		31,06 € 	[Artikel entfernen]

2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Gold GX XTC Dual Channel, CL5
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	31,93 € 		31,93 € 	[Artikel entfernen]

Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L, Intel P45, ATX, DDR2, PCI-Express
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	78,40 € 		78,40 € 	[Artikel entfernen]

Summe: 198,37 €


in beiden fällen könntest du später locker nen quad draufschnallen und ne 280gtx und er würde ohne probs laufen aber was ich dir noch nahe lege wären gleich ein 4gb kit ram zu kaufen kostet auch nur 70€ aber du brauchst nicht ein neuen kaufen wenn du z.b. auf vista umsteigst und mehr willst

dein bequiet mit 500 watt reicht locker würde selbst für den quad und der 280gtx reichen
und anschlüsse müsste es auch alle notwendigen haben


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 13.08.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine vorschlage der erste liegt zwar bissl über deinem preislimit aber den prozi kannst du ohne probs mit dem kühler über 3ghz takten
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Tray 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit
> Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
> ...






In einem anderen Forum, hat mir jemand den Vorschlag gemacht was ich auch gut finde und ziemlich günstig ist oder?

Mainboard: ASUS M3A, Sockel AM2+, AMD 770+SB600, ATX für 57,60€

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3V7RxMlM7PFbFo/articledetail.jsp?aid=19127&agid=598

AM: 2048MB-KIT DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5 für 29,83€ oder gleiche als 4 GB 

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4Vr2tfV5xgbnlu/articledetail.jsp?aid=10174&agid=599

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VuxSjmTSxoa01/articledetail.jsp?aid=20508&agid=599

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ 65W AM2 Black Edition für 69,00€

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1Vurgr3OroZ4WP/articledetail.jsp?aid=22695&agid=597

Oder dieses Mainboard, kostet allerding bissl mehr

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=20326&agid=598


Ist ziemlich gut finde ich, wobei ich mich z.b bei Boards nicht so auskenne....aber denke das ich mit diesen Sachen noch länger wie 1 Jahr noch gut überstehe oder evtl bissl mehr

Bin ich gerade mal mit Versand bei knapp über 150€


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

naja für das bissl mehr bekommst du mit dem e7200 einen standartmässig schon viel schnellern cpu schau dir an wo der schnellere x2 6000+ mit 3ghz steht im gegensatz zum e7200 und deiner ist nochmal langsamer 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2008/test_intel_core_2_duo_e7200/23/#abschnitt_performancerating

und was übertakten angeht ist der e7200 auch sehr gut und mit über 3ghz sicher noch länger schnell genug 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2008/test_intel_core_2_duo_e7200/26/#abschnitt_uebertaktbarkeit
und leider sind amds was übertakten angeht momentan viel schlechter als die intel cpus

und das wär mir die 70€ mehr wert

und selbst wenn du nur den 2ten vorschlag nimmst wirst du mit dem e2180  sicher auch besser fahren wenn du den auf 3ghz oder mehr taktest
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Pentium-Dual-Core-E2140-E2220-E2180,testberichte-240062.html

das nächste schau dir mal die quads von amd an da bekommst wenn du später eventuell doch auf ein 4kerner umrüsten willst auch viel mehr leistung


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

Also würdeste sagen eher Intel?
Hast du auch Links zu den 3 sachen? CPU,Board und Ram?
Aber wird denk ich eh erst nächsten Monat und da sind die Preise vll auch wieder anders.
Auser den Ram, den 4 GB den kann mann lassen oder?
Der wo mir den Vorschlag gemacht hat, hat diesen selbst auch und meint der der Stabil und ziemlich schnell wäre und noch einen guten Preis.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

ja eindeutig intel ist mommentan einfach viel besser

die preise sind alle von
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/home.jsp?profil.vmode=2

zum ram da muss ich ehrlich sagen ich halte nix von mdt hab schon öfters gehört das die auf manchen board probleme machen und viel teurer sind gute markenrams auch nicht 
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19841&agid=599
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=20385&agid=599
kosten beide nur 10€ mehr aber dafür hersteller wos selten probs mit kompatiblität gibt

ach beim cpu kühler hab ich den falschen genommen der hier ist billiger und besser
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19338&agid=669


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ja eindeutig intel ist mommentan einfach viel besser
> 
> die preise sind alle von
> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/home.jsp?profil.vmode=2
> ...




Also der 7200 iss ja wirklich ein gutes Stück schneller   
Vll ist ja ein anderer Dual Core der evtl noch schneller ist in einem Monat bei dem Preis des 7200.

Was für ein Board und Ram würdest du zu dem 7200 Empfehlen? Das was du schon geschrieben hast vorher?


Evtl aber eher 4 GB Ram...da ich dann auf Vista umsteige und da 4 bestimmt besser fahren wie 2.

Die ca 150€ waren jetzt nett schlecht aber mit dem 7200 komm ich mit Board und Ramm bestimmt an die knapp 200€ oder wenn ich Glück habe gibts das Zeug in nem Monat noch günstiger.

Kannst du evtl vll mit Link mir ein paar sachen Vorschlagen was du für Boards,Rams und CPU Empfehlen könntest? wenn möglich auch günstig? Vll gehts ja noch günstiger wie die knapp 200€

Kenne mich nicht mehr so gut aus wie das mal früher war


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

also ich liste mal auf

cpu
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=21677&agid=398

cpu kühler
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19338&agid=669

ram
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=20385&agid=599

mainboard
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=22408&agid=659

so würde ich es an deiner stelle kaufen durch die 4gb ram natürlich bissl teurer als oben
Summe: 263,61 €

cpu 
wie gesagt momentan p/l mäßig sehr gut

Kühler
für den preis eine sehr gute leistung 

ram
typisch corsair hohe qualität und nicht viel teurer als mdt aber dafür weniger probs

mainboard 
gigabyte ist ein sehr guter hersteller und mit asus an der spitze und der p45 chipsatz ist momentan das beste was es gibt grad für den preis


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich liste mal auf
> 
> cpu
> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=21677&agid=398
> ...




Ok muss ich mir mal überlegen.
Mal abwarten wie es in einem Monat aussieht vll kostet es dann zusammen nur noch 200   

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Muss nur vorher nochmal schauen ob mein Netzteil auch alles hat....da die neueren sachen auch anderen Anschluss haben laube ich.
Hab im Moment ein Bequit BQT P4 500 Watt


Also das Netzteil finde ich Online irgend wie nicht....BQT P4 was ich mal neben ablesen kann gibt es nur noch als 450 Watt aber dieses das ich habe hat 500?? keine Ahnung

Hat evtl noch jemand Vorschläge die wo vll 200€ reichen....oder auch günstiger?

Möchte keine Recorde brechen oder so   reicht mir wenn ich aktuelle Spiele in High Einstellungen zocken kann und etwa 2 Jahre evtl damit auskomme.....Zock überwiegend eh nur 1024x768 und so zeug wie AA und so hab ich eigentlich auch nicjt an...aber weiß nicht ob da der CPU oder so viel was damit zu tun hat


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 14.08.2008 02:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 02:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meine 2 DVD Laufwerke haben so wie es aussieht auch beide IDE Anschluss sowie meine Festplatte.....gibts en gutes Board wo mind 1 IDE Anschluss noch hat damit ich mir die Platte sparen kann?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

du kannst an allen aktuellen board 2ide laufwerke einbauen z.b. ein dvd-brenner und eine festplatte

wegen deinem netzteil les dir das mal durch aber vorallem den letzten post
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/240428-7-asus-p5kc-quiet-watt


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst an allen aktuellen board 2ide laufwerke einbauen z.b. ein dvd-brenner und eine festplatte
> 
> wegen deinem netzteil les dir das mal durch aber vorallem den letzten post
> http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/240428-7-asus-p5kc-quiet-watt





Ja aber viele Boards haben auch nur noch einen


----------



## Chat1000 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 14.08.2008 02:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat evtl noch jemand Vorschläge die wo vll 200€ reichen....oder auch günstiger?
> 
> Möchte keine Recorde brechen oder so   reicht mir wenn ich aktuelle Spiele in High Einstellungen zocken kann und etwa 2 Jahre evtl damit auskomme.....Zock überwiegend eh nur 1024x768 und so zeug wie AA und so hab ich eigentlich auch nicjt an...aber weiß nicht ob da der CPU oder so viel was damit zu tun hat



Also über ein Intel C2D geht momentan wenig. Da liegt ein X2 6xxx teils schon deutlich hinterher. Vorallem wenn man den C2D erstmal übertaktet.

Viel mehr wie das vom _soldat0815_ aufgestellte System bekommst du für 260€ nicht - also würd ich auch so empfehlen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 14.08.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 ide anschluss am board bedeutet 2 ide laufwerke 

schau mal in deinen pc du hasst auch keine 3oder 4ide anschlüsse am board sondern nur 2 also könntest du max.4 ide laufwerke einbauen


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> atp-ct am 14.08.2008 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Upps stimmt ja gehen ja immer 2 drann  dann wird wohl 1 Anschluss reichen


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 14.08.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Macht das eigentlich einen großen Unterschied zwichen Intel P35 und P45? Und dann hab ich gesehen gibt es noch NVIDIA nForce® 650i ....was ist der Unterschied? macht das einen großen?

Ist dieses Board gut 

http://www.winner-netshop.de/product_info.php/info/p20825_ASUS-P5N-E-SLI.html


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

der unterschied ist das der p35 keine pci-e 2.0 hatt bei deiner aktuellen graka macht das nix aus aber bei neueren hasst du schon verluste

aber wenns geldmäßig wirklich so sehr knapp ist kannst auch dieses nehmen
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=18314&agid=659
wobei 15€ weniger jetzt auch nicht die welt ist

nvidia chipsatz würde ich nicht nehmen denn die sind heiser und nicht so gut beim ocen und brauchen mehr strom die machen nur sinn wenn du mal sli fahren willst aber davon rate ich auch ab


----------



## atp-ct (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> der unterschied ist das der p35 keine pci-e 2.0 hatt bei deiner aktuellen graka macht das nix aus aber bei neueren hasst du schon verluste
> 
> aber wenns geldmäßig wirklich so sehr knapp ist kannst auch dieses nehmen
> http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=18314&agid=659
> ...




Bekomme ja die 8800 GTS die hat auch PCI E 2.0 von daher würde sich doch P45 lohnen oder.
2 Grakas will ich sowieso nicht nutzen und übertakten u.s.w mach ich auch nicht.

Der Link geht nicht!!!

Wie gesagt ich bekomme diese Woche noch die 8800 GTS...wäre da ein P35 oder eher P45 Board zu empfehlen? CPU und Ramm werde ich selbst zusammen bekommen nur wegen dem Board bin ich mir voll unsicher was ich nehmen soll


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

ich sag ja der p45 ist mommentan das beste was es für dual und quads gibt und hatt eben pci-e2.0 und kostet wie ich gesagt habe auch nur 15€ mehr und die würde ich nicht sparen denn wenn du nehmen wir mal an in 2jahren mit der cpu noch zufrieden bist und dir einen neue graka kauft könnte es sein das diese schon einiges an verluste hatt wegen dem fehlenden pci-e2.0

die drecks links von hardwareversand mal gehen sie und im nächsten augenblick nichtmehr  
aber es ist das ep35ds3l von gigabyte
ps komisch bei mir funzt der link


----------



## atp-ct (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 14.08.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag ja der p45 ist mommentan das beste was es für dual und quads gibt und hatt eben pci-e2.0 und kostet wie ich gesagt habe auch nur 15€ mehr und die würde ich nicht sparen denn wenn du nehmen wir mal an in 2jahren mit der cpu noch zufrieden bist und dir einen neue graka kauft könnte es sein das diese schon einiges an verluste hatt wegen dem fehlenden pci-e2.0
> 
> die drecks links von hardwareversand mal gehen sie und im nächsten augenblick nichtmehr
> aber es ist das ep35ds3l von gigabyte
> ps komisch bei mir funzt der link




So hab mich jetzt evtl für diesen CPU entschieden

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a331204.html

Und Ram evtl diesen

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR2-800/Kingston_HyperX/DIMM_4_GB_DDR2-800_Kit/189195/?articleId=189195&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR2&l3=DDR2-800

oder diesen

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR2-800/GeIL/DIMM_4_GB_DDR2-800_Kit/204695/?articleId=204695&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR2&l3=DDR2-800

Links hab ich jetzt einfach so rausgesucht.
Borad weiß ich aber immer noch keins, denke P45 Board ist Super aber welches? Gigabyte hatte ich noch nie etwas.

Was gibts den so für Seiten du gute Preise haben? Wollte wenn dann alles zusammen auf na Seite bestellen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

wie gesagt gigabyte ist mit asusu einer der besten boardhersteller welchen hersteller du nimmst ist eigendlich egal die geben sich beide nix

Asus ist halt die P5Q reihe mit p45 chipsatz bei gigabyte heisen alle board mit p45 ep45.....

ich hab halt gigabyte und bin sehr zufrieden damit aber mir würde so ein asus board auch gut gefallen und im allgemeinen soll es auch sehr gut sein

bei den shops musst halt schauen wo du am billigsten hinkommst hier mal einpaar links

hardwareversand immer mit einer der billigsten
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8VPNSymCNZu4-U/3/home.jsp?profil.vmode=2

hoh ist auch sehr gut
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(0nf5lr55payp1yfl124a5we4))/default.aspx

mixcomputer ist auch ziemlich billig
http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=136626

bei alternate kannst auch mal schauen manchmal sind sie vom preis her auch gut
http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html


----------



## atp-ct (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 15.08.2008 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt gigabyte ist mit asusu einer der besten boardhersteller welchen hersteller du nimmst ist eigendlich egal die geben sich beide nix
> 
> Asus ist halt die P5Q reihe mit p45 chipsatz bei gigabyte heisen alle board mit p45 ep45.....
> 
> ...




Ja ich denke ich werde bei Onetime.de bestellen, ist auch von hoh de.

Da komm ich mit Versand auf knapp 250€

http://www.onetime.de/(S(fvnvda453dqhsx45dnkvpf45))/default.aspx?TY=Item&ST=5&VL=127531&SC=rel

Der Speicher finde ich eigentlich sehr günstig, hab ich zwar noch nie so was von gehört aber im Internet scheinen die leute sehr begeistert zu sein


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

japp a-data hör ich in letzter zeit auch öfters scheint ok zu sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

ich habe a-data drin
und habe in nem video-photo-pc mit q66 usw 4 gb von der firma verbaut
läuft stabil macht keine probleme, ist günstig

watt will man mehr?


----------



## atp-ct (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 15.08.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe a-data drin
> und habe in nem video-photo-pc mit q66 usw 4 gb von der firma verbaut
> läuft stabil macht keine probleme, ist günstig
> 
> watt will man mehr?




Und zusammenstellung ist so Super auch mit dem Board oder?
Wenn ihr auf Warenkorb geht, müsst ihr alles sehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

problem ist,

du kannst keien warenkörbe von mix-computer  verlinken

ich müsste also mal wissen was du da genommen hast

ein p45 bord, mit nem e7200 udn den 4 gb a-data hast schon mal ne nette zusmamenstellung

du hattest oben von ner 8800gts geredet
eigentlich ne etwas veraltete karte,
wenn du mehr als 140 euro kostet rate ich eher zu ner 9800gtx+ falls es unbedingt nvidia sein muss sonst für 130 zu ner hd4850 ähnlich schnell aber ebend günstiger


----------



## atp-ct (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

Habe gerade auch meine 8800 GTS bekommen und wollte die jetzt mal in mein altes System machen und zum Spaß mal 3 D Mark 06 drüber laufen lassen.

Bei NVidia.de hab ich geschaut wegen dem Treiber, wenn ich nach Geforce 8 Reihe suche kommt der gleiche Treiber wie für die 7000er Reihe??? muss ich dann überhaupt den alten deinstallieren und nochmal den gleichen Installieren?


Ne war die Karte für 99€ amazon    denke ist schon viel viel mehr wie meine 7800 gtx....und will ja keine Recorde brechen.....einfach High zocken das reicht mir schon


----------



## atp-ct (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 15.08.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade auch meine 8800 GTS bekommen und wollte die jetzt mal in mein altes System machen und zum Spaß mal 3 D Mark 06 drüber laufen lassen.
> 
> Bei NVidia.de hab ich geschaut wegen dem Treiber, wenn ich nach Geforce 8 Reihe suche kommt der gleiche Treiber wie für die 7000er Reihe??? muss ich dann überhaupt den alten deinstallieren und nochmal den gleichen Installieren?
> 
> ...







So nochmal 3 D Mark mit der 8800 GTS laufen lassen 
Mit meinem alten System

AMD Athlon XP64+ Sockel 939
2 GB Ram
ASUSA8N-SLI Mainboard

Jetzt sind es 5998 Punkte


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

mit dem anderen prozi auf 3ghz schaffste locker über 10000 punkte


----------



## atp-ct (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 15.08.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem anderen prozi auf 3ghz schaffste locker über 10000 punkte





Ja mal schauen...denke in 2 Wochen ca hab ich das Zeug


----------



## Gamiac (16. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				atp-ct am 12.08.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Habe mir jetzt günstig für ca 40€ einen AMD X2 4200+ für meinen Sockel 939 geholt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamiac (16. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Gamiac am 16.08.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> atp-ct am 12.08.2008 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hätte ne 8800 gt Leadtec zalman oc 5 monate 120 ffm


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*

er hatt schon eine neue gts für 99€ gekauft


----------



## atp-ct (17. August 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Was für eine Graka für mein System?*



			
				Soldat0815 am 16.08.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> er hatt schon eine neue gts für 99€ gekauft




Welches von beiden Boards würdet ihr eher Empfehlen

http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/11908-S775-Gigabyte-EP45-DS3-GSAF-4D2-FSB1600-P45

http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/11928-S775-MSI-P45-Neo3-FR-GSAF-4D2-FSB1600-P45

Die haben auch den Ram den ich wollte,kann das jemand sagen ob dieser auch der Extreme ist? es stehtnix dabei?

http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/35402-DDR2-4096MB-KIT-PC-800-A-DATA-CL4-4-4-12


----------

